# Bog Garden 2012 update



## fbrem (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi I just went out a week or so ago and saw that my spiranthes and Sarracenia leucophylla were comoig inot season and decided to post a pic. I have posted my bog in the past but this year is very nice. I expanded it by 30cm all around, amde it a bit deeper, and put in new media and lining. The results have been very nice, other than losing 1.5 of my nice S. purpuratums.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic. I love the tiered planting.


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow Forrest
The leucophylla have really come into their own this season. Nice. 'Alabama White'?

I love the scattering of Spiranthes throughout the planting. 

Nicely staged, as Tom said. Cool.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 24, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> Wow Forrest
> The leucophylla have really come into their own this season. Nice. 'Alabama White'?
> 
> I love the scattering of Spiranthes throughout the planting.
> ...



Sadly, I have no clonal names on my leucos, I got them both from California Carnivores, the more abundant with taller pitchers and narrower mouths was purchased specifically but without a clonal name  the other, with shorter pitchers but a huge lip, I got in one of their spring rhizome sales, those come without names, so I just know they're both leucos and they especially appreciated the overhaul of the bog. They sat there most of the year (growing roots I assume) with a small pitcher here and there and just exploded recently, as they are supposed to do in the fall. 

The spiranthes are spreading like wildfire and I have began experimenting with them in other situations and found they grow well most places with loose sandy moist soil, so that's nice

Thanks for the comments, this planting is one of my favorite parts of my plant collection. Unfortunately, I have a cat that has recently become an escape artist and loves to use the soft sand/peat media for his litter box. It dug up many fly traps, sundews and baby S purpurea and one Calpogon tuberosus . I am near ready to skin it, Bad Kitty!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the clonal Leuco maybe Tarnok? Wow, your spiranthes are blooming early. Mine don't bloom until Oct.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 24, 2012)

It is absolutely amazing what you have accomplished there!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2012)

huh, I posted a reply last night, disappeared

very nice planting!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 24, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is the clonal Leuco maybe Tarnok? Wow, your spiranthes are blooming early. Mine don't bloom until Oct.



Definitely not 'Tarnok" that one is a tissue culture mutation where the flowers have duplicated sepals. My spiranthes are the apomictic form of cernua, which are you growing? Mine usually are usually really going strong in early Oct but I think the early spring put them a bit ahead of schedule, but not by much.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2012)

That is so impressive!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 24, 2012)

What a fabulous bog garden. :clap:


----------



## newbud (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you leave them out all winter?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

They dont have winter where he lives! oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2012)

Wonderful set up!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


> They dont have winter where he lives! oke:



Places like that are but only a dream!


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2012)

_Killer!_


----------



## fbrem (Sep 25, 2012)

newbud said:


> Do you leave them out all winter?


Yup!!! Never lost one to the 'cold'. Seriously though we do get into the teens and 20's for at least a few weeks each year with no ill effects


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2012)

Just awesome Forrest:clap::clap::clap:


----------

